
Who Pays for This? - joeyespo
https://www.collaborativefund.com/blog/who-pays-for-this/
======
antasvara
This is an interesting concept that I hadn't thought about before. Seems
similar to the rent vs buy argument for a house- spending more money in total,
but spreading out the payment, can be more profitable in times where the
economy is good. Of course, this assumes that the country will continue its
growth at a rate that offsets the increased spending.

